# Xbox 360 HDDVD used as external drive



## Atnevon (Jun 10, 2010)

So one of my friends needs to reinstall Leopard, but, the only external DVD drive I have is my 360 HDDVD drive. (their Optical drive went kapoot  )

I have read some saying it works as a drive, its just not able to read HDDVDs. But thats not a biggie to me. Just able to read as an external drive.

Can anyone confirm this?

Thank for your help,
-At


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 10, 2010)

im not sure an apple pc will know what it is


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

it should work as a DVD drive, over USB.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> it may or may not work, if there are any save games on the drive, they will likely not work once you write anything to the drive.



forgive me if we've entered the twilight zone, but since when does the 360 save anything to the HD-DVD drive?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> forgive me if we've entered the twilight zone, but since when does the 360 save anything to the HD-DVD drive?



sorry  

i thort it said HDD  not DVD 



in that case i retract what i said.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 10, 2010)

Atnevon said:


> So one of my friends needs to reinstall Leopard, but, the only external DVD drive I have is my 360 HDDVD drive. (their Optical drive went kapoot  )
> 
> I have read some saying it works as a drive, its just not able to read HDDVDs. But thats not a biggie to me. Just able to read as an external drive.
> 
> ...



When I had an XBOX360 HDDVD addon I connected it to my PC and it worked fine (as a DVDROM and HDDVD player).  But, I did need an update from MS and I was using Windows Vista.


----------

